# Guide for Walleye



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Looking for a honest guide on Devils Lake for Walleye, not looking for trophy or anything like that just catch a few Thank You


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Jason Mitchell
Mitchell's guide service 701-662-6560
Heck of fisherman and all around good guy!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Jason Mitchell
> Mitchell's guide service 701-662-6560
> Heck of fisherman and all around good guy!


+1


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Jeff Dosch Guide Service.

I know him personally and he will work his tail off at getting you fish. He might be booked for the year though. I am not sure.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

How do I contact these poeple


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

http://www.doschguides.com/

Jeff has been hard to get on with because he is very popular right now. He has really been able to stay on the perch bite and walleye bite this year.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you


----------

